# Orthene WP



## PaphMadMan (Sep 30, 2008)

Can someone tell the the application rate for Orthene WP? It has been a while since I used it and I can't remember, and I'm in the middle of moving. I located the Orthene WP but the instructions are missing so far. Most of my paphs were closed in translucent plastic storage tubs for a few days for the move and the mealie bugs seemed to like it in there.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 30, 2008)

Mmmmm 'Pesty-snax'!


----------



## Candace (Sep 30, 2008)

2/3 teaspoon per gallon.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks, Candace.


----------

